# Port Deposit MD Stripers?



## Morrocco Mole (Apr 8, 2003)

I fished that area because someone said that they were everywhere and very easy to catch with a live perch. Bin there and tried that with no good luck. Has anyone fished this are lately and if so how did you do?


----------



## neuman (Oct 30, 2002)

hey mole i didnt fish port but i did fish further upriver sat-sun i caught 4 on sat 31" 29" 29"27" on sat on perch from land on sun all the googans and there kids were there and i got skunked but my buddie got a 27 just to many idiots without a clue i must have put 3#of lead in the river due to people not knowing how to drift a bait or casting lures into my drift then snagging my rig it was very very trying to say the least if you go do it by boat or during the week (ive heard good things at port lately)ZOOM


----------



## Morrocco Mole (Apr 8, 2003)

Neuman:

You’re right about the amount of folks that were there on Sunday. I saw most of the boaters up in the rocks where they thought the stripers would be. I have a 19-fiber glass walk through dual console style boat and it's a 1973. So there is no way I can make it up that far with causing some damage. Thanks for the update. I heard that on last Friday that everyone was catching them on live perch and this included fisherman for sure or on the boats.


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

hey MOLE would you know bout hook up a power tilt for an outboard?


----------



## Morrocco Mole (Apr 8, 2003)

Inawe:

I can't be of much help there but I sure could use one on my boat.
Did you happen to find one at a good price?


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

no mole but now that its up in th air you know im gon check in to it a lil bit more  cant stand lifting that heavy ass motor by hand


----------



## Morrocco Mole (Apr 8, 2003)

I know the feeling... I fixed all the issues with my engine I think anyway. It's running well now and I can't wait to set the hook on some flounder..


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

hey mole how do you catch them flonders drifting sitting still art or live bait s ??


----------



## Morrocco Mole (Apr 8, 2003)

Drifting mostly... When I use arts... I go with white twister tails; squids in many colors. Both baits are around 3 - 4 inches or so. As far as real bait goes. I use cut squid that I cut and soak in shedder crab oil {the clear stuff}. I only use minnows on the pier in Lewis, DE. I am going to use my cast net more this year and if I catch minnows or some other baitfish I will give them a try too. What do you use?


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

any flounder ive ever caught was on accident fishing for spots on blood worms never actually went out and fished for them but i keep getting good info on them i might become one of the best flounder fisherman ever was


----------



## Morrocco Mole (Apr 8, 2003)

Are you still in VA area? If so your very lucky when it comes to fish. There many places to fish and fish seem to be everywhere...


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

yeah mole its a freakn smorgazborg ! how about that spelling  2 closes places for me about 45 min ride couple of oyster beds the croakers know when im comn i catcth all of mine in 2 / 3 ft of water bigns at that


----------



## Morrocco Mole (Apr 8, 2003)

Are you fishing in the bay or ocean? Also could you recommend a place for me to try? I am searching for flounder, croakers, spots, king fish, ling, whiting, drum, speckle trout, weakies and tog. I can catch croakers, spot flounder and weakies in the Delaware Bay but good numbers and size to go along with it for me just doesn't happen. I am looking for places not far from Maryland boarded.


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

hey mole check out the hot spot on the board might be helpful


----------



## Morrocco Mole (Apr 8, 2003)

Cool I will...


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

hey mole you find what you were looking for ?


----------



## Morrocco Mole (Apr 8, 2003)

Inawe:
The hot spot link was okay but I need the stuff that only locals know about. I think I will grab a map and search for local bait in town close to the boarder... This may or may not be possible but I'll give it a go. Who knows? I may have to travel a little further south past the boarder then intended.... Thanks for the help...


----------

